# Samsunjg S3 Mini mit Android 5 ausstatten



## Georgler (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit das Samsung S3 Mini und möchte nun gerne ein neues Android darauf haben. Android 5 gefällt mir von den Features und dem Design eigentlich ziemlich gut.
Nur bekommt man beim Samsung S3 Mini keine Updates mehr, ich bin noch auf Version 4.1.2.

Um dann aber trotzdem ein solches Android darauf zubekommen muss man das Smartphone ja rooten. Das habe ich noch nie gemacht, aber bei meinem Smartphone ist die Garantie schon längst weg und ein neues möchte ich mir auch nicht kaufen. Nebenbei stören mich natürlich noch diese ganzen Samsung-Apps, die ich bis dato nie benutzt habe.

Als Android habe ich die Cyanogen-Mod 12.1 mit Android Lollipop 5.1.1 speziell für das S3 Mini gefunden, ist diese Version gut?
Hier die Seite, auf der ich die Version gefunden habe: NovaFusion - Downloads
Ist diese Seite seriös oder gibt es da eine andere? Bei http://download.cyanogenmod.org/ habe ich nur das "S III Mini (golden)" gefunden, wobei ich nicht mal weiß wofür das "golden" steht und Downloads für dieses Gerät gab es auch nicht.

Nun weiß ich aber noch nicht, wie man ein Smartphone rootet. Da habe ich auf Youtube einige "Tutorials" gesehen, weiß aber nicht, wie sicher das ganze ist und ob das dort überhaupt stimmt. Zusammenfassend wurde dort folgendes gesagt:
1) Auf der Seite (NovaFusion - Downloads) beim S3 Mini die _CyanogenMod Lollipop 5.x stable_ runterladen (recovery ausgewählt)
2) Auf der Seite (NovaFusion - Downloads) beim S3 Mini die _TWRP Recovery NovaFusion's TWRP Recovery v2.8.0.0_ runterladen (odin ausgewählt)
3) Auf der Seite (Download Android 5.1.x Lollipop PA Gapps! [Stock/Full/Mini/Micro/Nano/Pico] ~ AndroidRootz.com | Source for Android Rooting, ROMS, Tricks and More!) die Google Apps runterladen
4) Samsung USB Treiber runterladen (habe ich glaube ich schon heruntergeladen als ich mal Kies installiert hatte?)
5) Odin3 herunterladen (im Tutorial bei Chip.de)
6) Die CyanogenMod und die Google-Apps (beide als zip-Archive) auf das Handy ziehen (interner oder externer Speicher egal)
7) S3 Mini ausschalten
8) Leiser-Taste + Home-Taste + Power-Taste gleichzeitig drücken (um in den Downloadmodus zu kommen?)
9) Warnung mit Lauter-Taste bestätigen
10) S3 Mini per USB mit PC verbinden
11) Odin3 starten
12) Odin3: Ein blaues Kästchen muss bei ID:COM erscheinen und nur Haken bei "Auto Reboot" und "Reset Time"
13) Odin3: Bei AP die TWRP-Datei auswählen
14) Odin3: Auf Start klicken (danach startet Handy automatisch neu)
15) S3 Mini ausschalten und danach mit der Lauter-Taste + der Home-Taste + der Power-Taste in den Recoverymodus kommen (nach der ersten Vibration die Power-Taste loslassen, die anderen gedrückt halten)
16) Recoverymodus: Wipe/Factory Reset
17) Recoverymodus: Advanced Wipe (Dalvik Cache + System + Cache auswählen)
18) Recoverymodus: Advanced Wipe (data auswählen)
19) Recoverymodus: Install (CyanogenMod-zip auswählen)
20) Recoverymodus: Wipe/Factory Reset (erneut, nur weil ich von der Samsung-Version komme?)
21) Recoverymodus: Install (GoogleApps-zip auswählen)
22) Recoverymodus: Reboot System
23) Einstellungen wie Sprache, WLAN etc. einstellen und fertig?

Funktioniert das so? Und ist beim Rooten ein Risiko, dass es schief geht und das Handy dann kaputt ist?

MfG
Georg


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Februar 2016)

Testen und schauen. Was möchtest du von uns genau hören. Wenn du was beim rooten falsch machst, kannst du dein Smartphone bricken, bedeutet, es wird so gut wie wertlos. Idr. passiert beim rooten nichts, du musst ein CWM noch über adb installieren und dann die Custom Rom darüber installieren. Eigentlich ganz einfach, es gibt, meine ich, sogar schon 1 Click Root Tools für die Phones, extra für Leute gemacht, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## Georgler (1. Februar 2016)

Könnte man nicht theoretisch wenn man sein Handy damit "schrottet" wieder in den Download-Modus gehen und per Odin die Original-Samsung-Firmware draufladen?


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Februar 2016)

Google heißt das Zauberwort. Ausprobieren, normalerweise ist es garnicht so einfach, sein Telefon zu bricken, wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält.


----------



## AAce (3. Februar 2016)

wozu benötigst du android 5?
4.4.4 läuft bei mir so perfekt, dass ich es nie und nimmer updaten würde.

außerdem habe ich keine einzige app, die 5 voraussetzt.


----------



## Georgler (3. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für euren Mut! 
Ich habs mich jetzt getraut und es läuft, sogar ziemlich stabil.

Mir persönlich gefällt das 5er-Design ziemlich gut. Deswegen habe ich direkt dahin das Update gemacht.
Wenns Probleme gibt, kann ich ja auch noch runter gehen in der Version.


----------



## DerMarkusH (5. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte auch lange Zeit ein S3 mini und habe irgendwann auch CM von NovaFusion geflasht und habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Eine Anleitung findest du im Übrigen bei NovaFusion selbst: NovaFusion - How to install our ROM? (S3 Mini)


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. Februar 2016)

Georgler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euren Mut!
> Mir persönlich gefällt das 5er-Design ziemlich gut. Deswegen habe ich direkt dahin das Update gemacht.



Bevor du flashst könntest du ja auch einen Launcher installieren, zB den Nova Launcher oder den Google Launcher ... (einfach mal im PlayStore suchen)
Vielleicht reicht dir das "Desing Update" ja schon
MfG


----------



## Georgler (5. Februar 2016)

Ich meine diesen „Google Launcher" habe ich installiert. Ich wurde zumindest beim ersten Starten auf den „Desktop" gefragt, welchen Launcher ich doch benutzen möchte. Da habe ich einfach den Google-Launcher ausgewählt, wobei ich nicht weiß, was der überhaupt macht.

Ich habe aber auch diese Google-Apps in der Mini-Version mitinstalliert, wahrscheinlich liegts daran.


----------

